# Safety gear using an axe



## Mettlemickey (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi, i've been lucky enough to receive a Fiskars x27 for Christmas and have been thinking what sort of safety gear i should use.

I've been using a run of the mill splitting maul made by Rough Neck up till now, but im thinking the x27 is sharp as opposed to blunt like the maul.

I have steel toed rigger boots and a pair of safety glasses and gloves. Should i be using anything else? Im thinking particularly of knees and lower legs?

My technique is reasonable, based on videos and advice from this forum, but you never know, you can always slip etc....

Are chainsaw trousers of any use? Or ineffective against an axe?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks
JC


----------



## claydogg84 (Jan 5, 2015)

If you were already using a maul to split I see no reason to worry about an axe. Sharp or not, if you were to whack yourself with a 12 lb maul the damage would be similar to the axe.


----------



## David.Ervin (Jan 5, 2015)

Chainsaw chaps are meant to clog up a fast moving chisel chain and stop it.  I doubt they'd do much against a hard-swung axe. Even if it didn't penetrate the kevlar, you'd still have a nasty gash from the sheer force of it, if not broken bones.



Mettlemickey said:


> steel toed rigger boots and a pair of safety glasses and gloves


Seems like you've got the important parts covered.  Use good technique, and you won't have any problems.


----------



## English BoB (Jan 5, 2015)

Mettlemickey said:


> Hi, i've been lucky enough to receive a Fiskars x27 for Christmas and have been thinking what sort of safety gear i should use.
> 
> I've been using a run of the mill splitting maul made by Rough Neck up till now, but im thinking the x27 is sharp as opposed to blunt like the maul.
> 
> ...


Happy New Year from a Shropshire lad across the pond.


----------



## Shane Collins (Jan 5, 2015)

When I split only safety gear I used is steel toed boots.  Sometimes I use gloves too.  As others said if you have some splitting experience you should be fine. Sometimes I worry and think how bad a whack in the shin would be.  I feel like getting the local smithy to knock up a pair of greaves.  

http://www.baileysonline.com/Arbori...y-Duty-Aluminum-Foot-and-Shin-Guards-pair.axd

These would do.  But really I think good form and being careful is all that matters.


----------



## nmaho (Jan 5, 2015)

I usually wear my steel toed boots and I put on soccer shin guards to stop any blows from wood splits.


----------



## Mwinder98 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll probably catch some flak for this, but I've been known to swing my 14 lb maul in nothing but flip flops and basket ball shorts...


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jan 5, 2015)

Don't forget the cold miller lite.....


----------



## CenterTree (Jan 5, 2015)

Mwinder98 said:


> *I'll probably catch some flak for this,* but I've been known to swing my 14 lb maul in nothing but flip flops and basket ball shorts...


And rightly so.


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Don't forget the cold miller lite.....



aka ; Aiming fluid


----------



## Mettlemickey (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy new year from sunny Warwickshire BoB


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 6, 2015)

At least steel toed shoes and safety glasses.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 6, 2015)

Mwinder98 said:


> I'll probably catch some flak for this, but I've been known to swing my 14 lb maul in nothing but flip flops and basket ball shorts...



Marginally better than swinging your maul while in the nude.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jeans and boots. 
I have actually thought about wearing my motocross shin/knee protectors and boots.  They made to take some pretty big hits.

I think the best protection is taking your time and clearing away any debris that could upset your balance.  This includes not splitting on muddy soil.


----------



## AnalogKid (Jan 6, 2015)

I wear steel toe boots and gloves.  I have some hockey shin/knee guards from my youth hockey days that I have considered strapping on.  

Biggest safety measure, in my opinion, is quit splitting as soon as you feel noticeably fatigued.


----------



## David.Ervin (Jan 6, 2015)

Mwinder98 said:


> I've been known to swing my 14 lb maul in nothing but flip flops and basket ball shorts


At least you're not frying bacon naked.


----------



## Joe13 (Jan 6, 2015)

Gloves, steel toes and jeans is how I spilt. I also try to maintain a wide stance so a leg isn't in the direct path, keep the piece I'm splitting elevated so that the axe splits and sticks rather then coming round. Keep the area around your feet clear of things you can trip on and most importantly. Stop when you start to get tired.


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 6, 2015)

seriously, stop splitting when you notice that you're tiring and losing aim and accuracy


----------



## TreePapa (Jan 6, 2015)

gerry100 said:


> seriously, stop splitting when you notice that you're tiring and losing aim and accuracy


Best advice here. I almost passed out once trying to split some knarly (I forget what species) rounds with a wedge and maul and occasionally Thumper the Monster Maul clone. I got so dizzy the only thing I could do was go down to the ground right there, for about 15 or 20 minutes. That was it for me for a few days. And yep, there were warning signs I chose to ignore. Fortunately, I was not actually injured.

I don't even remember if I actually ever split those particular rounds. I think I let them sit for months and they were slightly more cooperative after drying out a little.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 6, 2015)

The best thing you can do is learn how to swing the axe/maul properly.  I often here people saying they wear steel toed boots or chin protection, and although it would probably be a good idea if you are just learning, it should be something you eventually won't need once you learn how to split, just like new archers often wear arm guards to protect their arm, but once they learn how to hold their bow properly they stop hitting their arm when they release the bow string.
When you swing the maul the arch of the swing should look like an upside down J, so that on the down stroke the maul head, when it impacts the wood, should be heading straight down, not curving back towards your feet or chins. Once you learn to swing like that you won't have to worry about wearing chin protection or steel toed boots.


----------



## AnalogKid (Jan 6, 2015)

Lumber-Jack said:


> The best thing you can do is learn how to swing the axe/maul properly.  I often here people saying they wear steel toed boots or chin protection, and although it would probably be a good idea if you are just learning, it should be something you eventually won't need once you learn how to split, just like new archers often wear arm guards to protect their arm, but once they learn how to hold their bow properly they stop hitting their arm when they release the bow string.
> When you swing the maul the arch of the swing should look like an upside down J, so that on the down stroke the maul head, when it impacts the wood, should be heading straight down, not curving back towards your feet or chins. Once you learn to swing like that you won't have to worry about wearing chin protection or steel toed boots.



Mmmmmmm........your described technique is correct, however, saying that if one knows how to split correctly they don't need safety gear is a little misleading.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 7, 2015)

AnalogKid said:


> Mmmmmmm........your described technique is correct, however, saying that if one knows how to split correctly they don't need safety gear is a little misleading.


Actually I didn't say you don't need any safety gear, I always wear gloves and glasses, but if an experienced archer enters a contest and is still hitting his arm with the bow string he'll never be able to shoot straight enough to win any metals, and if a kid still needs training wheels on his bicycle after a year or two of learning to ride, he should probably not be attempting to ride in the traffic, and after a year or two of splitting wood you are still letting the head of the axe or maul head swing through and hit your foot or chin, it might be time to hang it up and give hydraulics a try. 
Now a good pair of boots are certainly preferable to sandals or bare feet because having a split of wood fly off the chopping block and land on your bare foot could cause some discomfort.


----------



## Joe13 (Jan 7, 2015)

Safety gear is always appropriate, even if you know what your doing. Becoming complacent is very easy to do. Even professional loggers wear chaps. I'm sure they know how to run a saw, but the gear is there for the unforeseen. Steel toes don't hinder a person, and its a added level of safety that takes minimal effort. Doing it right is always most important, but having backup safety is a great idea.


----------



## AnalogKid (Jan 7, 2015)

I am curious though, how does one hit their chin?


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 7, 2015)

My advise is to be careful how you place the wood you are trying to split. I think the safest way to split is to place the round standing on the ground on the opposite side of a log laying on the ground. That means you are on one side of the log, the round is on the other side. The log should be similar in diameter to the length of the rounds, so for 16 inch rounds you want a log of at least 12 inches diameter, and at least three or four feet long so the log extends well past the round on each side. I often lean the wood I am splitting against the log to stabilize it. When splitting this way, if the axe glances off the round or goes right through it, the axe hits the side of the log and you are protected. This also protects the axe from hitting the dirt.

I don't wear steel toes when splitting, and if I thought there were any chance that the axe might impact my foot I'd find a new way to split. If there is a danger of the axe hitting your toes, there is a danger of it hitting your foot or shin, and I think you have a big problem.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 7, 2015)

AnalogKid said:


> I am curious though, how does one hit their chin?


Actually I have a friend who knocked all his front teeth out splitting firewood. He was standing beside their clothes line and when he swung the maul it hooked on the line yanked it down and when the line recoiled it pulled the maul right back up into his face. 

I know what you are going to say now, if he had just wore his goalie masks like we should when splitting that wouldn't have happened. 

Actually, for a newbee who hasn't mastered the swing yet, a full goalie outfit, with steel toed boots instead of skates, might be the ticket.





An yes i meant shin, not chin.


----------



## j7art2 (Jan 8, 2015)

I use a splitting/chopping block, which makes it virtually impossible unless I completely miss my round to hurt my feet. I've been splitting wood for 20 years with just standard winter apparel and gloves and have never received a wood related injury from splitting. Chainsawing on the other hand is a completely different matter. After taking well over a dozen hits to the shins and leaving NASTY bruises, I'm going to also be wearing my motocross shin guards as another person here mentioned. 

I finally upgraded to a splitter this year, but still bust out the Fiskars when I'm feeling frisky. I don't feel the need to wear anything else honestly. Never had anything come flying off at my face, etc. Then again, all of my wood is difficult splitting hardwood too.


----------



## Andrewj (Jan 10, 2015)

mostly a lurker - I just logged in to tell you guys about my accident with the fiskars 27 - I was used to a blunt heavy splitting maul, and walked out to the stack with my brand new fiskars, and walked straight back in with a very deep gash to the inside of my calf.  Never swung the first lick with it.  I just wasn't use to the handle length, shape, the feel of the tool, and did something stupid.  it is SHARP.....


----------



## Mag Craft (Jan 10, 2015)

Andrewj said:


> mostly a lurker - I just logged in to tell you guys about my accident with the fiskars 27 - I was used to a blunt heavy splitting maul, and walked out to the stack with my brand new fiskars, and walked straight back in with a very deep gash to the inside of my calf.  Never swung the first lick with it.  I just wasn't use to the handle length, shape, the feel of the tool, and did something stupid.  it is SHARP.....



Yikes.   Hope your ok now.   That gives me the shivers.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## 1750 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ouch.  Really sorry to hear about that, Andrew.  They are impressively sharp.

My dad taught me to make sure you keep the butt of the handle at or below the head of the axe when contacting the round.  Even if you missed the round completely it ends up in the dirt a handle-length away from your toes.  This has, thus far, always worked for me.

Good luck.


----------



## Mag Craft (Jan 11, 2015)

1750 said:


> Ouch.  Really sorry to hear about that, Andrew.  They are impressively sharp.
> 
> My dad taught me to make sure you keep the butt of handle at or below the head of the axe when contacting the round.  Even if you missed the round completely it ends up in the dirt a handle-length away from your toes.  This has, thus far, always worked for me.
> 
> Good luck.



+1 on that.


----------



## Mettlemickey (Jan 12, 2015)

Ouch, that's exactly what I'm worried about.

Hope your legs on the mend.




Andrewj said:


> mostly a lurker - I just logged in to tell you guys about my accident with the fiskars 27 - I was used to a blunt heavy splitting maul, and walked out to the stack with my brand new fiskars, and walked straight back in with a very deep gash to the inside of my calf.  Never swung the first lick with it.  I just wasn't use to the handle length, shape, the feel of the tool, and did something stupid.  it is SHARP.....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 12, 2015)

English BoB said:


> Happy New Year from a Shropshire lad across the pond.


Now I'll have AE Housman in my head all day. Not a bad thing, actually.

Boots, goggles (which I never wear when splitting), gloves (just for splinters or caluses- no real danger). I use a standard 8# maul, sharp. I'm of the very strong opinion that a sharp maul works better than dull. The angle and profile of the edge prevents it getting stuck- not being dull.

Here's a pic of me after I busted my head open with the poll of an 8# maul... twice (with a nice photoshop neck tattoo). It was barely stuck in a long round, which squeezed it out at me. Strangest thing. In all the years I've split wood- never had it happen, then twice on the same log. Burned that effer whole in the kiln after that, and I got a story out of it.


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Jan 12, 2015)

The well protected wood splitter with a vintage Fiskers. [emoji12]


----------



## blacktail (Jan 13, 2015)

I always wear eye protection when splitting now. I split with my rounds in a tire and a couple of years ago I had a bunch of bark and debris fly up into my eyes. Bad deal. I ended up finding my way into the house and getting in the shower, with my clothes on, to flush the junk out of my eyes.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Jan 13, 2015)

Mwinder98 said:


> I'll probably catch some flak for this, but I've been known to swing my 14 lb maul in nothing but flip flops and basket ball shorts...



I've done with less (less in the footwear I mean, not pants!). I tend to do most things barefoot, including hiking in the mountains and running marathons, and splitting wood. I've been surprised that in many more usual woodpile incidents I've been much safer barefoot.  After using the Fiskars for a few years I'm pretty used to it, and like someone else said your swings even if missed or deflected should hit the dirt no closer than a a good ways from you. Now the short handled Fiskars is whole different animal, I'm used to the 36er. I always have glasses on anyhow, and usually jeans just to help from splinters from chips and small pieces being flung.

Chainsaws I still wear kevlar chaps and kevlar/steel toe boots, helmet with face, shield, etc.


----------



## Mwinder98 (Jan 14, 2015)

OhioBurner© said:


> I've done with less (less in the footwear I mean, not pants!). I tend to do most things barefoot, including hiking in the mountains and running marathons, and splitting wood. I've been surprised that in many more usual woodpile incidents I've been much safer barefoot.  After using the Fiskars for a few years I'm pretty used to it, and like someone else said your swings even if missed or deflected should hit the dirt no closer than a a good ways from you. Now the short handled Fiskars is whole different animal, I'm used to the 36er. I always have glasses on anyhow, and usually jeans just to help from splinters from chips and small pieces being flung.
> 
> Chainsaws I still wear kevlar chaps and kevlar/steel toe boots, helmet with face, shield, etc.


Eye pro is a good thing, I just had emergency eye surgery Friday from a broken piece of zip tie that hit me, tore my cornea and tucked it under my LASIK  flap, it was some of the worst pain I've been in, I'm a huge fan of  Oakley, currently checking out their M frames, they probably offer some of the toughest lens out there.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow that does not sound pleasant. I wear glasses all the time due to vision anyhow, but funny you should mention Oakley I'll have to pull up the pic I got of my splitting wood barefoot and wearing my sunglasses - I usually wear my Oakley Racing Jackets while outside. Mine are pretty thick prescription lenses though, so probably even tougher yet!


----------

